# Hostia / Ostia



## nena222

Hola a todos!
Es que no tengo una cosa muy clara, aquí describis la palabra hostia sin diferencia alguna del golpe fuerte como lo que se te entrega en la iglesia. 
La cosa es que al estudiar la gramática nuestro profesor sí que nos la hizo componiendo la palabra hostia en lo que se te entrega en la iglesia y ostia como golpe fuerte. Aclaradmelo por favor. Gracias.


----------



## 0scar

*hostia, *u* hostias.
**3.     * f. vulg. malson. Golpe, trastazo, bofetada.
* 1.     * interjs. vulgs. Denotan sorpresa, asombro, admiración, etc.

*ostia*
1. ostra, molusco

 Yo le haría juicio por mala praxis al profesor.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Habría que darle de ídem, con hache.
Existe la expresión: _¡Ostras!_ por no decir _¡Hostia!_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

No tengo ni la menor idea de cómo se escribe en otros países, pero al menos en España (y diga la RAE lo que diga) hay muchísima gente que la escribe sin hache cuando se refiere a un buen tortazo. 

Probablemente para marcar la diferencia y que no parezca tan feo.


----------



## nena222

Gracias Valeria,
yo también he visto a mucha gente escribir  ostia para describir un tortazo fuerte.
Así que mala praxis o no seguiré haciendole la diferencia.
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

También hay mucha gente que escribe la hostia de iglesia sin hache, entre ellas un servidor...


----------



## Jellby

Cuando me decían que no tenía que decir "hostia" (como interjección o como golpe) porque era una falta de respeto y una palabrota, yo respondía que yo la decía sin hache, que es un animal


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

0scar said:


> También hay mucha gente que escribe la hostia de iglesia sin hache, entre ellas un servidor...



Ayvalaostia, Patxi....


----------



## Pinairun

Si hostia viene del latín _hostia _(víctima) entiendo que se llame así el símbolo utilizado en la misa.
¿Pero cómo y por qué habrá derivado a tener el significado de golpe, sorpresa, mal genio, etc.?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pinairun said:


> Si hostia viene del latín _hostia _(víctima) entiendo que se llame así el símbolo utilizado en la misa.
> ¿Pero cómo y por qué habrá derivado a tener el significado de golpe, sorpresa, mal genio, etc.?


 

Tal vez por el apego que tenemos muchos españoles a la blasfemia.


----------



## Pinairun

Ibermanolo said:


> Tal vez por el apego que tenemos muchos españoles a la blasfemia.



Bueno, esa podría ser una razón.


----------



## JorgeCano

> Si hostia viene del latín _hostia _(víctima) entiendo que se llame así el símbolo utilizado en la misa.
> ¿Pero cómo y por qué habrá derivado a tener el significado de golpe, sorpresa, mal genio, etc.?


Creo que originalmente sería metáfora formal, igual que galleta o torta significan bofetada. De ahí derivaría a cualquier golpe, inesperado como una bofetada (si no es inesperada seguro que no te la dan) y, como consecuencia, la interjección. También puede que tenga razón Ibermanolo. 
Por supuesto, aunque una ostra tenga la misma forma redondeada y sea más peligrosa una mano con aspecto de ostra que con aspecto de hostia, creo que debe venir de hostia, por la misma razón que apunta Ibermanolo.


----------



## Agró

¿No recuerdan la *h*ostia que les dio el obispo el día de la confirmación, justo después de la *h*ostia de pan? Yo sí.

Podría venir de ahí.


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> ¿No recuerdan la *h*ostia que les dio el obispo el día de la confirmación, justo después de la *h*ostia de pan? Yo sí.
> 
> Podría venir de ahí.




Ahí, ahí nos duele.


----------



## ordepa

*Ostium,ostii significa puerta en latín. El portazo, el golpe fuerte con el que las puertas se cierran da sentido a frases como "dar una ostia", ¡ostia!, etc.

En cambio, **hostia, hotiae significa víctima, sacrificio. Y es lo que da sentido al término hostia sagrada.

Espero haber podido aclarar algo en este asunto.

Saludos
*


----------



## miguel89

ordepa said:


> *Ostium,ostii significa puerta en latín. El portazo, el golpe fuerte con el que las puertas se cierran da sentido a frases como "dar una ostia", ¡ostia!, etc.
> *


*
Hola

Ostium dio uzo en español como palabra propia de la lengua hablada.



			
				Agró said:
			
		


			¿No recuerdan la hostia que les dio el obispo el día de la confirmación, justo después de la hostia de pan? Yo sí.
		
Click to expand...

Yo no hice la confirmación, y no comprendo la alusión. ¿Podrías aclarar a qué te refieres?



A propósito de la acepción "blasfema" de hostia, ¿no podría estar relacionada con la analogía que se da en más de una lengua entre la forma de la vulva y la de la concha y similares?

Saludos*


----------



## 0scar

Los italianos dicen ¡hostia! también (ostia!), y es una expresión blasfema para denotar sorpresa, asombro etc.
Si la expresión significa portazo, sin relación con la religión, entonces  el diccionario RAE y el italiano se equivoquen en lo mismo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A la hora de la confirmación (hablando de la iglesia católica) el obispo te da una pequeña cachetada.

Por acá hostia es nomás la de la comunión.


----------



## mithrellas

ordepa said:


> *Ostium,ostii significa puerta en latín. El portazo, el golpe fuerte con el que las puertas se cierran da sentido a frases como "dar una ostia", ¡ostia!, etc.
> 
> En cambio, **hostia, hotiae significa víctima, sacrificio. Y es lo que da sentido al término hostia sagrada.
> 
> Espero haber podido aclarar algo en este asunto.
> 
> Saludos
> *



Yo siempre había relacionado "dar una hostia" como expresión blasfema referida a la Hostia Sagrada, p. ej. y con perdón (que no quiero ofender a nadie) "voy a dar/repartir hostias como panes" y pensaba que el que lo ponía sin h lo hacía para suavizar o, como ha dicho Jellby, alegando que se refería al animal.


----------



## Akhilleuz

*Hostia* se escribe con hache en todas las acepciones que habeis nombrado, tanto la del pan de misa, como en la de golpear e incluso en la expresión de sorpresa. *Ostia,* como ya han comentado anteriormente solo tiene un significado en correcto castellano que es "Ostra". 
   Personalmente no creo que sea de recibo confundir a los no hispano parlantes respondiendo con perlas del tipo "diga lo que diga la RAE, la gente escribe.." porque el ciudadano de a pie usa muchas incorrecciones y es la RAE precisamente, y ninguna otra institucion, la encargada de decidir que es Castellano y que no lo es... no?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

mithrellas said:


> Yo siempre había relacionado "dar una hostia" como expresión blasfema referida a la Hostia Sagrada, p. ej. y con perdón (que no quiero ofender a nadie) "voy a dar/repartir hostias como panes" y pensaba que el que lo ponía sin h lo hacía para suavizar o, como ha dicho Jellby, alegando que se refería al animal.


De acuerdo del todo.
Para mí una hostia siempre ha sido una galleta, sea de pan ácimo o de las que se ponen en las mejillas  y Ostia la ciudad del Lacio (dado que desconocía que llamasen así a las ostras).


----------



## Filimer

El DPD se refiere específicamente a este tema:

*hostia*. ‘Oblea que se consagra en la misa’ [...]. Vulgarmente se usa, en algunas zonas, con el sentido de ‘golpe o bofetada’[...]. En España forma parte de numerosas locuciones y expresiones malsonantes, como _mala hostia_ (‘mal humor o mala intención’), _a toda hostia_ (‘a toda velocidad’), _la hostia_ (‘el colmo o el acabose’), etc. También se usa _hostia(s)_ como interjección para denotar sorpresa o enfado: _«¡Hostia, qué invento!»_ (Tomás _Orilla_ [Esp. 1984]). Se escribe siempre con _h-,_ por lo que, en los usos indicados, es incorrecta la grafía _*ostia_.


----------



## Antani82

pero que pasa si tengo q decir 

Eres la leche! eres lo mejor!

eres la Hostia o la Ostia? porque ostia es el molusco, pero es lo mejor de los moluscos..  entienden la lògica?

soy italiano, pero quiero escribir un castellano correcto..


----------



## Jonno

Con hache (y con minúscula inicial), como se explica justo en el mensaje anterior 


> _la hostia_ (‘el colmo o el acabose’),



Nadie dice "¡Eres un molusco!", aunque sea lo mejor de lo mejor


----------



## Antani82

jajaja verdad, pero nadie tampoco dice "eres un golpe muy fuerte" o " eres un trozo de pan azimo de harina de trigo con forma circular que se ofrece en la misa catolica"


----------



## Pinairun

Antani82 said:


> jajaja verdad, pero nadie tampoco dice "eres un golpe muy fuerte" o " eres un trozo de pan azimo de harina de trigo con forma circular que se ofrece en la misa catolica"



Ya, pero las cosas son así.
 Con hache.


----------



## Antani82

Muchas gracias..


----------



## clares3

Hola
La invocación de la hostia como expresión de sorpresa no se distingue de la invocación de dios, la virgen, todos los santos, las santas escrituras o la sacratísima cuerda del pozo; por Lorca, cuando mi padre era un crío, una de sus asistentas solía decir "válgame la cuca santa". Algunos, es cierto, pretenden suavizar la blasfemia en la lengua escrita quitándole la hache, como si así resultara menos ofensiva para los creyentes; por mi barrio dicen "hóstili" y se quedan tan anchos, y conocí a un tipo que solía decir "me cago en Dios y que el Señor me perdone". El pueblo llano no se resiste a blasfemar pero intenta camuflarlo utilizando atajos: quitar la hache, decir me cago en diez (para evitar la mención de dios), ultrajar a Dios pero pedir perdón al Señor y otras sutilezas que, supongo, al no nativo se le escapan, como la de cagarse en el copón que, por Murcia, se dulcifica añadiendo "de Bullas" (en referencia a una pedanía de Bullas que se llama la Copa). 
Así que hostia con hache en todos los casos porque el significado de ostra es desconocido por la gente en general.


----------



## Jonno

> hóstili


Por aquí se oye "ospa", "ostíbiri" y "óspitalera" 
Desconozco si son con hache, uve, be... entre otras cosas porque no es fácil verlas escritas, y porque pueden tener influencia del euskera.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Akhilleuz said:


> *"...*es la RAE precisamente, y ninguna otra institucion, la encargada de decidir que es Castellano y que no lo es... no?



No siempre, en muchas ocasiones recopila lo que el uso ha convertido en palabra, independientemente de las etimologías o reglas de ortografía.  Los idiomas no son estáticos...no han terminado de escribirse. Al menos en lo que se refiere al castellano el cual se habla de manera diferente en cada uno de los países hispanos me parece aventurado decir que la RAE decide que es castellano y que no lo es, la prueba es que cada año agrega palabras.


----------



## Manimor

Janis Joplin said:


> No siempre, en muchas ocasiones recopila lo que el uso ha convertido en palabra, independientemente de las etimologías o reglas de ortografía.  Los idiomas no son estáticos...no han terminado de escribirse. Al menos en lo que se refiere al castellano el cual se habla de manera diferente en cada uno de los países hispanos me parece aventurado decir que la RAE decide que es castellano y que no lo es, la prueba es que cada año agrega palabras.


En efecto, la RAE no decide el idioma, pero indica la manera correcta. La RAE es la guía y no hay excusas, incluso valida -cuando es pertinente- lo que antes eran faltas... y este no es el caso. Quienes no deciden el idioma son los que dicen "Está mal pero no me importa". Éstos tienen menos autoridad que la RAE, mucha menos por más que se insista. 

Con "h", posiblemente venga del pan ácimo que se consagra en la eucaristía. Una forma blasfema, y por tanto con más carga y rotundidad, de decir torta o galleta en el sentido de golpe. La identificación se ve clara en "hostias como panes", o sea muy grandes.


----------



## Jaime Brendano

Precisamente ayer la Fundéu puso "ostia" como ejemplo de un error en el que incurren los que quieren evitar la blasfemia o las palabras malsonantes. Creo que fue en una consulta sobre la expresión "manda huevos/manda uebos", pero por algún problema de la página de la Fundéu no se puede abrir hoy ese enlace. Lo dejo aquí por si lo arreglan: http://www.fundeu.es/?s=uebos.

Aprovecho para decir que en mi infancia, en la provincia de Huelva, camuflábamos la palabra diciendo "hoscua" u "hósquite" (lo escribo con hache porque no se me olvida que ambas formas son hostias disfrazadas). Son expresiones absurdas, pero no menos que "miércola" por "mierda", "jopé" por "joder" o "me cago en diez" por "me cago en Dios". Por no olvidar el mítico "me caso en Soria" del bandido Fendetestas (http://www.publico.es/culturas/455082/alto-me-caso-en-soria-la-bolsa-o-la-vida).


----------



## Aviador

Es necesario recordar que es sólo en España donde _hostia_ significa golpe o bofetada. En el resto del mundo hispanohablante, _hostia_ es sólo el pan de la comunión.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No por aquí, Aviador.
_Darse un hostiazo_ (= darse un fuerte golpe) lo entiende cualquier argentino.
Lo mismo _hace un frío de la hostia_, que no sé si se entenderá siquiera en España ...


----------



## Agró

Hakuna Matata said:


> Lo mismo _hace un frío de la hostia_, que no sé si se entenderá siquiera en España ...


Perfectamente.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Gracias, Agró. 
¿Y de dónde sale? Porque no expresa sorpresa, ni golpe, ni humor, ni intención, ni...  sino que tiene más bien un sentido de _superlativo_...


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hakuna Matata said:


> Gracias, Agró.
> ¿Y de dónde sale? Porque no expresa sorpresa, ni golpe, ni humor, ni intención, ni...  sino que tiene más bien un sentido de _superlativo_...



De dónde, no lo sé. Pero sí que ese sentido, el de superlativo, es uno de los que le otorga la el DRAE (http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=hostia) en la locución "de la ~.: 1. loc. adj. vulg. malson. Muy grande oextraordinario. Se ha comprado un coche de la hostia."

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Yo tampoco lo sé, pero se me ocurre que una "hostia" que se precie ha de ser grande, ¿no? ¿Para qué andar con medias tintas?


----------



## hanks864

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No tengo ni la menor idea de cómo se escribe en otros países, pero al menos en España (y diga la RAE lo que diga) hay muchísima gente que la escribe sin hache cuando se refiere a un buen tortazo.



En Colombia la palabra se usa sólo en el contexto de la comunión: "el cuerpo de cristo"... Para un golpe fuerte utilizamos (coloquialmente): mamonazo, plantazo, y muchos vulgarismos que no querrán leer.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Muchas gracias, Miguel. Y por cierto, debería haber mirado el DRAE antes... Mis disculpas.



Agró said:


> Yo tampoco lo sé, pero se me ocurre que una "hostia" que se precie ha de ser grande, ¿no? ¿Para qué andar con medias tintas?


----------



## MEYLYN007

*hostia**.*
(Del lat. _hostĭa_).
1.  f. Hoja redonda y delgada de pan ácimo, que se consagra en la misa y con la que se comulga.
2.  Cosa de que se ofrece en sacrificio
3.  f.  vulgarismo malsonante, jerga : Golpe, trastazo, bofetada.

*ostia* = ostra, molusco

*Ostia* = Puerto de antigua Roma

En resumen la Hostia de la comunión y la hostia del trastazo, se escriben con "H".


----------



## SkaramuzeX

Por favor, haced caso de cualquier usuario que os indique hacia donde apunta la "versión oficial" de una palabra o sus acepciones.  Sin obviar cualquier comentario que se pueda hacer al margen, indicando usos y costumbres de la "gente de a pie".   Esa es mi intención cada vez que realizo una consulta en wordreference y la que me hace elegir esta opción sobre otras muchas disponibles.

En este caso la RAE tiene fácil respuesta pues no reconoce "la ostia" bajo ningún concepto sin hache si no es referida al animal ostra, y en ese caso no es muy utilizada.
Amén de que hostia tiene muchísimas más acepciones dentro de los usos vulgares y malsonantes ( siempre según la RAE puesto que son muy comunes en la península española. 
Dar/darse una hostia se refiere a un golpe
Ser la hostia indica magnitud, normalmente es positivo pero depende del contexto; p. ej. si se habla de aptitud para algo "ser la hostia de malo" significa ser muy malo.
Hostia/hostias como interjección se usa para expresar sorpresa.
Mala hostia indica mal humor si se "está de ____" o si se refiere al modo en que se realiza una acción implica que se hizo con mala intención " a mala ____"

Todavía hay más expresiones con esta palabra, pero si el sentido de la consulta estriba en la duda de si se usa la "h" la respuesta es sí, en todos los casos.
Si en algún momento se argumenta que la omisión de la hache es para distinguir entre dos opciones se puede ver cuan errada es esta suposición pues hay muchísimas más de dos.   El hecho de que alguien la escriba sin hache no indica demasiada ignorancia, pues excepto el uso litúrgico el resto se considera malsonante o cuanto menos vulgar...   en cambio el defender el uso de la palabra sin hache sí que indica ignorancia, sin intención ninguna de ofender ésto es cierto.


----------



## MEYLYN007

SkaramuzeX said:


> Por favor, haced caso de cualquier usuario que os indique hacia donde apunta la "versión oficial" de una palabra o sus acepciones.  Sin obviar cualquier comentario que se pueda hacer al margen, indicando usos y costumbres de la "gente de a pie".   Esa es mi intención cada vez que realizo una consulta en wordreference y la que me hace elegir esta opción sobre otras muchas disponibles.
> 
> En este caso la RAE tiene fácil respuesta pues no reconoce "la ostia" bajo ningún concepto sin hache si no es referida al animal ostra, y en ese caso no es muy utilizada.
> Amén de que hostia tiene muchísimas más acepciones dentro de los usos vulgares y malsonantes ( siempre según la RAE puesto que son muy comunes en la península española.
> Dar/darse una hostia se refiere a un golpe
> Ser la hostia indica magnitud, normalmente es positivo pero depende del contexto; p. ej. si se habla de aptitud para algo "ser la hostia de malo" significa ser muy malo.
> Hostia/hostias como interjección se usa para expresar sorpresa.
> Mala hostia indica mal humor si se "está de ____" o si se refiere al modo en que se realiza una acción implica que se hizo con mala intención " a mala ____"
> 
> Todavía hay más expresiones con esta palabra, pero si el sentido de la consulta estriba en la duda de si se usa la "h" la respuesta es sí, en todos los casos.
> Si en algún momento se argumenta que la omisión de la hache es para distinguir entre dos opciones se puede ver cuan errada es esta suposición pues hay muchísimas más de dos.   El hecho de que alguien la escriba sin hache no indica demasiada ignorancia, pues excepto el uso litúrgico el resto se considera malsonante o cuanto menos vulgar...   en cambio el defender el uso de la palabra sin hache sí que indica ignorancia, sin intención ninguna de ofender ésto es cierto.


.
Por favor investigar más antes de crear polémica o minimizar a los usuarios. La palabra sin "h" si existe. Pueden revisar en la página web de la RAE.  

Esto es lo que indica la RAE:

OSTIA
(Del lat. Ostr_ĕ_a).
1. f. ostra.

Nota:  La fuente de mi comentario previo fue de la RAE. El único detalle que no pude pegar el "link" por ser usuaria Junior.  Ignorancia es la de aquel que ignora (no sabe) que también se escribe sin "h"


----------



## Jonno

Sabemos que la palabra "ostia" existe, pero sólo significa "ostra" y no creo que sea una palabra en uso (¿en qué lugar del mundo se dice "voy a comer unas ostias con limón"? yo no lo he visto nunca).

Por otro lado, no entiendo lo que dices de investigar, polemizar y minimizar a los usuarios, pues esto mismo que apuntas ya se ha dicho varias veces en el tema.


----------

